# General > Sport >  Wick  District Summer Pool League

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Wick  District Summer Pool League*


Lybster sides Bayview  The Commercial dropped their first points of the season on Monday night in the Wick  District Summer Pool League.   Bottom side Camps1 played extremely well to earn themselves a draw against Steve Atkins experienced Bayview team.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

